# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Legit sustanon 250, organon brand (pakistan)

## the big 1

Is this sus 250 legit;

Organon brand, pakistan KARACHI

Batch no ; 3CSH541
Date of Mfg ; apr 2006
Date of Expiry ; 2011

PR 002445
ML 000067

----------


## TITANIUM

> Is this sus 250 legit;
> 
> Organon brand, pakistan KARACHI
> 
> Batch no ; 3CSH541
> Date of Mfg ; apr 2006
> Date of Expiry ; 2011
> 
> PR 002445
> ML 000067


It looks good, but there is always a chance of fakes.

Organon has facilities everywhere, so chances are it's legit.

The ampules look symmetrical in size and shape.

And are filled to the same level.

Best

T

----------


## the big 1

> It looks good, but there is always a chance of fakes.
> 
> Organon has facilities everywhere, so chances are it's legit.
> 
> The ampules look symmetrical in size and shape.
> 
> And are filled to the same level.
> 
> Best
> ...


Thanks T

----------


## gutshot13

look good to go enjoy!!!!

----------


## the big 1

> look good to go enjoy!!!!


gud to hear. thanks

----------


## PRAMANIS

These Kirachi's hurt like a bitch but the new one's by Pharmatec Pakistan are smooth and only feel the shot pain for the first 24hrs or so.

----------


## the big 1

> These Kirachi's hurt like a bitch but the new one's by Abbott are smooth and only feel the shot pain for the first 24hrs or so.


Ok.

So, do you think its legit then?

----------


## PRAMANIS

I didn't use them but friends of mine did 5 shots and they said it hurt like a bitch and they got sick from them which probably was test flu. They do look legit from the pics tho. I would say try them and you should feel the prop make your libido skyrocket after the 3rd or 4th shot! Even fat chicks will look good if its real!

----------


## the big 1

> I didn't use them but friends of mine did 5 shots and they said it hurt like a bitch and they got sick from them which probably was test flu. They do look legit from the pics tho. I would say try them and you should feel the prop make your libido skyrocket after the 3rd or 4th shot! Even fat chicks will look good if its real!


Hahaha, i know exactly what you mean, even grannys look attractive on this stuff!!!

Im gettin good vibes hear, i feel reasured that the gear is real, thanks guys.

----------


## RAG3

Karachi's are one of the hardest to fake IMO, try and scratch the print on the ampules if it feels like its almost "engraved" in then they are legit if the print scratches off or seems to fade i would be skeptical, but by the looks of it they seem legit! Enjoy!

----------


## Mr.Rose

99% Legit.

GTG

----------


## Fzzza

the batch numbers dont look the same as others i have seen

----------


## andigracia

i think they are legit

----------


## the big 1

> i think they are legit


Ok, have you seen them before then?

----------


## Mr.Rose

The EXP date print looks off to me but otherwise they look real,

heres a pic of some real ones i have:

----------


## Mr.Rose

double check the spelling, if the instructions are spelled correctly then it should be real.

----------


## Body~By~Ty

Its all good..... Thats the same brand that I am using right now

----------


## Mr.Rose

The brand isn't the issue; anyone can fake a product and slap a brand on it. We are determining whether that product is really organon.

Amps are very rarely faked, and if the oil is thick it most likely will be real.

----------


## THEMEATEATER

They do look good to go. Ive actually got 30 amps coming in the morning. Havent used them for a couple of years though as my online source who I used to use put his prices up to stupid amounts so didnt bother with them.
As said tho their is plenty of fakes around. Some of them look really bad with the yellow print (really thick print etc). Luckily tho Ive never had any fakes and touch wood I never will.
hope you get on well with them mate  :Wink:

----------


## the big 1

Thanks guys

----------


## the big 1

All the spellings and instructions are spelt correctly on each amp and box etc...
The yellow writing does not rub off, and niether does the black print unless you do it really hard.
Each amp is the same height and diameter etc...
The oil isnt very thick though, its actually quite runny???
Any of you guys recognise the batch number or exp/manufature date???

----------


## the big 1

Bumpty

----------


## the big 1

Bump^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## the big 1

I noticed that the exp date stamp on the side of all the boxs is Not stamped at a different time as the brand print. ie its the same ink on the whole box, and there were 3 amps in each box.

Mean anything to anyone?

----------


## MichaelCC

looks good to me too

----------


## Dizz28

On second glance, they do look fake. The expiration dates look a little too perfectly stamped. It's been a few years since I've used those but in past, the exp dates looked distorted and stretched out.

----------


## Sheven

the big 1, your sustanon is fake. is a known fake and you can see easiest from the exp lot printer. this is famous fake and the ampoule shape is also a giveaway. 

Mr.Rose has attached a photo of the real karachi sustanon. check its neck and head shape and you can easily see the difference.

----------


## JCS203

> The EXP date print looks off to me but otherwise they look real,
> 
> heres a pic of some real ones i have:


can u inbox me some info about where i can get these please

----------


## West Coast Winner

If you could inbox me aswell please.

----------


## Gloverz

Hi would u say these are real?

----------

